# Diesel Fuel Additive



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

I have an 02 7.3 psd, had some minor work done on the power steering and the mechanic said he uses transmission fluid in his fuel as an additive. He claims it puts sulfer back into the mix, lubricates the upper cylinder and the older engines run better/longer/more efficiently on it. He said to mix one qt per fill up, has anyone ever tried this?


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Southwest Research here in San Antonio did a study on additives for diesel fuel. I would search for it on the internet. I run Stanadyne (sp?) in my 02 7.3 and also in my 85 6.9 IDI. I have heard of running transmission fluid but reall can't say how it compares to the additives. I have been told by multiple diesel tech's that you need to run something in an older engine fo sho.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Power service makes a very good additive with slick diesel for lubrication. I would be careful with putting trans fluid in your tank if you go to stock yards, sometimes they pull a sample and you don't want any color in your fuel.


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

ive never heard of trans fluid! a quart of 2 stroke oil is what i heard to use, it helps lubercate everything and the properties of 2 stroke oil are ment to burn also (mix 2 stroke & gas in a chainsaw or weedeater, not trans fluid and gas). yes it helps on the older trucks by better lubercating, less smoke(cleaner burning), and adding more sulfer to the diesel to compensate the new ultra low sulfer you buy at the pump. i wouldnt add it to the newer diesels with a dpf and egr system. i have an 06 dodge and i run power service diesel kleen in my tank, but my buddies with 12 valves and older 24 valves run 2 stroke oil


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY NO MERIT to the ATF claim.

ATF has certain lubrication properties BUT it also contains minute particles to scrub deposits within the Valve Body of the transmission. ATF of 35 years ago is NOT the same ATF of Today.

Just use a good fuel additive, change filters regularly and keep filling up where A BUNCH of Diesel is sold every day. People who add "Chicken Hearts, ATF, Sulfur, Panther Pee and other off the WALL things aren't really helping anyone except the folks who sell filters.

Boosting the "Cetane" of fuel is difficult at best through home methods. Cetane is a measure of retarding the combustion of diesel (an index number). So, if you take a stock engine, turbocharger, injection system and raise the CETANE of diesel..... you're not gaining much. BUT.... if you upgrade the Turbocharger AND the Fuel pressure/injector/Timing of a stock motor...... Cetane index increases in Diesel Fuel allows you to cram more Oxidizer (air) and Fuel (diesel) into each combustion chamber without pre ignition. Pre Ignition robs you of your full power potential. NOTE: pre ignition isn't a problem in STOCK Fords, Internationals, Cummins, Duramax diesels... I mean to say, you NEVER see it unless the timing was radically changed through wear or by design. It usually only happens when the UNknowing make changes to stock mechanically injected engines or add the chips and reprogrammers to electronically controlled stock engines and the result goes horribly wrong.

Sorry for Rambling.. the ATF in the diesel trick... (gets my Goat).:spineyes:


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

So Im wasting my money adding Marvel Mystery Oil too? Seems with the lower sulphur we need to add something?


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

What about Lucas ?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

ATF cleans in older engines...newer ones with the higher psi oil pressures is not so good from what I understand, as far as fuel additive, IDK!


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Are you looking for an all in one, added lubricity, or just a cleaner? 

I add some XR1 that I get from a local shop for lubricity, only down fall is there is no way to test for lubricity to know if it works unless you do a friction test and send off the ground bearing.. 

If you are looking for a cleaner I add Seafoam to the tank and can literally hear the engine noise quieting down after a short amount running. Wish I could tell ya what works best but this has to be the biggest strictly preference areas you can hit when discussing diesel engine pm. 
I do hear that ya don't want to add it to some of the newer engines unless you want some $$ repairs.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Biodiesel has been tested and proven to be the best lubricator period...I will have to see if I can find the test results from a couple years back. After using it for 5 plus years I can also tell you it cleans very well too...your tank, fuel system, internals, etc. It burns so clean that the truck will not throw the black smoke which I like every once in awhile.:slimer:


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Run stanadyne or royal purple. Do not put trans fluid in your tank.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

so is this worth using.....

http://www.xtremediesel.com/xdpdieselpowerplusfueladditive.aspx

or this:

http://www.xtremediesel.com/rbphighperformancedieselfueladditive-onegallon.aspx

if not...whats the best for 2010 F2fiddy


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

nwappleby said:


> so is this worth using.....
> 
> http://www.xtremediesel.com/xdpdieselpowerplusfueladditive.aspx
> 
> ...


There is some stuff you can typically only find at the truck stops...I think it is Howells but not sure. The big rig guys only use that for a reason.


----------



## cooljoe (Sep 18, 2010)

I have always felt that I have been wasting my money on additives. My best preventive method is to change you fuel filter every 15,000 mi. such as the NAPA gold filter & use clean diesel fuel.

CollJoe


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

cooljoe said:


> I have always felt that I have been wasting my money on additives. My best preventive method is to change you fuel filter every 15,000 mi. such as the NAPA gold filter & use clean diesel fuel.
> 
> CollJoe


Your injectors need sulphur for lubrication and with the Ultra Low Sulphur fuel we are now getting people are popping injectors earlier than what used to be the case. Bottom line is that if you do not add something to help lubricate the injectors...plan on replacing them early, they ain't cheap!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I have also heard of people using 2 stroke motor oil for the extra lubricity.

Here is a really informative study on various additives that was done in 2007:

http://www.johnfjensen.com/Diesel_fuel_additive_test.pdf


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I forgot about FPPF Total Power.


----------



## wellubed1 (Aug 27, 2009)

AMSOIL Diesel Fuel Additive, nuff said.

http://www.amsoil.com/storefront/adf.aspx


----------

